# My favorite grooming products



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Over the years I have used dozens of different products. Detanglers....some worked fairly well but left a residue, many had a chemical fragrance that made me sick, one smelled nice, worked fairly well, but caused both MiMi and Ray to scratch like crazy causing more tangles. Many people here have recommended Kinky Curly knot today...but nobody told me that it is pure, organic botanicals. It has a heavenly fragrance that doesn't irritate my sinuses, because it isn't nasty chemical perfume. A tiny dab distributed through her coat after a bath makes her hair soft and silky and curbs fly-aways. A tiny dab on a tangle makes the comb go through like magic. This is the BEST. Get some right now.

I have enjoyed CC Spectrum 10 shampoo and conditioner. It is very similar to the Matrix Sleek that I use for myself. But, the Matrix Sleek left MiMi looking, feeling and smelling like an angel. Three days after her bath she is simply a delight to cuddle.

So....Matrix Sleek shampoo and conditioner and Kinky Curly Knot Today.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sylvia, I also use Kinky Curly Knot Today, its great. Never used Matrix shampoo and condition but I use Chris Christensen Spectrum 10. I have used a lot of stuff and love that the best, it smells great and leaves the coat looking great. But of course with lots of brushing and blow drying. Maltese are high maitenance but I wouldn't trade it for anything! :wub:


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

I also love kinky curly knot today!!! 2 weeks after I had Cici, I suddenly noticed she had huge mats on her thighs close to her skin, and it was my mistake because I wasn't brushing her right, so I learned the hard way. I thought she was going to have to get shaved, but after hearing about kinky curly on this forum, I tried it out and it truly is magic:wub: it took some time and patience to get it all out, but it did the job right:thumbsup:. 
My next product to try is Kelco plum shampoo and kelco ultra silk conditioner, I was also recommended to that by an SM member and Cici's groomer uses it on her and she's always super soft:wub:. 
I have used the matrix products on myself before (I'm assuming it's the human matrix brand you're taking about) and it always left my hair soft, I never thought about using it on a malt, maybe I'll add it to my list of stuff to give a try :chili:


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I just used the Kinky Curly Knot Today today after Gio's bath. I a small amount in a plastic cup and dipped my comb in it as I combed him out before blow dry. Gio is in full coat and it really helped with those post bath tangles His coat is so soft and smooth! I'm going to put the same dilute mix in a spray bottle for daily brushing and yes, it's pure organic botanicals, so no sticky residue!


----------



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

Where do you buy kinky kurly knot today? I looked for it the other day at petco& Petsmart & couldn't find it. When I asked the associates if they had it they had no clue what I was talking about


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Just A Girl said:


> Where do you buy kinky kurly knot today? I looked for it the other day at petco& Petsmart & couldn't find it. When I asked the associates if they had it they had no clue what I was talking about


It!s a product for humans, I believe and you can buy it at Target.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm going to Target today! I hope they have it..but you can order it from Amazon, too. Thanks for all your great tips, dear Sylvia..:wub:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the tip on dipping the Comb into the KK after the Bath. I will give that a try this week for Chrissy since she will get her bath. It is rather thick though and would like to know whether or not you dilute it a bit?


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Thanks for the tip on dipping the Comb into the KK after the Bath. I will give that a try this week for Chrissy since she will get her bath. It is rather thick though and would like to know whether or not you dilute it a bit?


I do not dilute:thumbsup:I rub it on my hands just a little and than start at the ends and work up. This is on a wet coat.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I love Kinky Curly Knot! I just got some last week and am very impressed. Over the years I have used many detanglers, but this is by far the best.

Bailey is in a Town & Country and is a bigger boy, so it's a lot of long hair to deal with. I also walk him outside so he gets dirty and tangled. The weather has been beautiful here so I have been taking him on a two mile walk on a trail around the lake. I am amazed how easy it is to comb him out now after our "adventures"!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm going to buy some tonight, and then i'm going to buy some stock in their company!? LOL after everyone on SM reads about it and tries it, it's going to be a best seller!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I will have to try your suggestion. I don't think I have an absolute favorite product. I have tried many, many, many over the years. Sometimes I think I have found something great, and then it just becomes ordinary....something that works, but nothing special.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> I'm going to buy some tonight, and then i'm going to buy some stock in their company!? LOL after everyone on SM reads about it and tries it, it's going to be a best seller!!


LOL! Very smart!


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## Holly'sMom (Oct 8, 2012)

Sylvia...thanks for the wonderful tips today~ I will look for these products this week 

Always open to new great products for my baby!


----------



## Holly'sMom (Oct 8, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> I'm going to buy some tonight, and then i'm going to buy some stock in their company!? LOL after everyone on SM reads about it and tries it, it's going to be a best seller!!


LOL.... great idea Deborah, ha!!


----------



## courtney d'anne (Aug 26, 2011)

I was just about to make a post asking about human hair products on malts since I'm a hairstylist. Is there anything I need to watch out for putting on Tiffany? Like ph wise or fragrance wise or is it pretty safe for me to experiment and see what I like on her?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

courtney d'anne said:


> I was just about to make a post asking about human hair products on malts since I'm a hairstylist. Is there anything I need to watch out for putting on Tiffany? Like ph wise or fragrance wise or is it pretty safe for me to experiment and see what I like on her?


There was a thread some time ago about the difference in ph for dogs vs humans. I don't remember the details, but the bottom line was that human products are okay to use on dogs.

I always avoid products with perfume...natural fragrance that isn't strong is okay, but perfume that never stops annoys me. I imagine that dogs, who have a much more sensitive nose, and who rely so much on their sense of smell, must be uncomfortable with strong scents.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I stopped in Target today when I was out and bought the Kinky Curly Knot. I will try it this week when I bath Sassy. Hope, hope, hope it works good on her.


----------



## courtney d'anne (Aug 26, 2011)

Sylie I saw you were a matrix fan, I was thinking the new biolage exquisite oil line. In my opinion you can't get more mild than biolage and I haven't used the stuff on a person yet it didn't transform. I bet it would be perfect for Maltese fly aways


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I just ordered the Kinky Curly Knot today since the Target near me doesn't have it, really looking forward trying it on Chloe and Noelle since they both have a cottony coat and of course knot up very easily. As long as we're talking about favorite grooming products, my new favorite shampoo, conditioner and grooming spray for Reese (who's coat is somewhat on the dry side) is Pure Paws H20 product line, it really leaves her coat very silky and shiney, i could run my fingers through her coat all day. I like the Spectrum 10 for Riley's coat, but then i went back and tried a shampoo and conditioner that i used in the past Best Shot Lemon-Aid shampoo, Ultra-Plenish and the Ultra Vitalizing Mist Combo Kits & Gift Bags | Best Shot Pet Products and i don't know why i stopped using it (probably thinking that there was something better out there), it works really nice on cottony coats and also Riley's coat that's silk with just a touch of a fluffy butt, i'm also going to try it on Kelly's hair since she has a very fine coat and most shampoo's and conditioners tend to weigh her hair down no matter how diluted the conditioner is. So after i finish the gallon of Spectrum 10 shampoo and conditioner then i'll be going back to the Best Shot for at least Riley, Noelle and Chloe. Another favorite is this brush from Chris Christensen Wood Pin Brushes for Pet Grooming, Show Dogs & Cats i have the small purple one. I found out about this brush from Cathy (mom to Mercedes and Whitney) she was telling me about it at a show about a year or so ago and mentioned how much she loved it and so i bought one and i really do love this brush, get's tangles out very easily and is just a nice brush to use and the kids don't mind it and of course i love the buttercombs by Chris Christensen and one of the bigger combs by madan.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Debbie, you made me think that maybe the real key is to changing around. "They" always say that it is good to change products from time to time. Maybe I'll try the PP H2O for a change off.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

courtney d'anne said:


> Sylie I saw you were a matrix fan, I was thinking the new biolage exquisite oil line. In my opinion you can't get more mild than biolage and I haven't used the stuff on a person yet it didn't transform. I bet it would be perfect for Maltese fly aways


I'll try it. I use sleek, but didn't like (for my hair) the Biolage....but that was quite a few years ago.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Just want to say that I tried the PP H2O line and it did not work for me... PP makes a lot of wonderful products, though..


----------



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

I posted this in the top-knot tutorial thread, but I think it got overlooked, so I'm reposting it here (hope that's OK) I need help on this...

I'm so clueless about these hair elastics! I was using little rubber bands that I got from work (don't hate me, I didn't know any better!) but now I'm using these little Goody brand no-snag, no-pull plastic type elastics (I use them in my own hair, so I know they don't tangle, but she can pull them out way too easily) but I wanted to buy the elastics recommended in this thread (esp since the ones I have are black, so they don't look nice in her white hair). My problem is, I don't understand weights & I'm not sure which size to get. Can someone help me out? Daisy has cottony hair. 

Not sure what kind of hair Cupcake has, since her body is shaved & the hair on her head & face is cut short right now. I'll worry about that later, because it will be a while before her hair grows long enough to put in a topknot. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Just A Girl said:


> I posted this in the top-knot tutorial thread, but I think it got overlooked, so I'm reposting it here (hope that's OK) I need help on this...
> 
> I'm so clueless about these hair elastics! I was using little rubber bands that I got from work (don't hate me, I didn't know any better!) but now I'm using these little Goody brand no-snag, no-pull plastic type elastics (I use them in my own hair, so I know they don't tangle, but she can pull them out way too easily) but I wanted to buy the elastics recommended in this thread (esp since the ones I have are black, so they don't look nice in her white hair). My problem is, I don't understand weights & I'm not sure which size to get. Can someone help me out? Daisy has cottony hair.
> 
> ...


I use a medium weight 1/4" band on Bailey's topknot and double it. Some people prefer the slightly larger 5/8" size.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Ladysmom said:


> I use a medium weight 1/4" band on Bailey's topknot and double it. Some people prefer the slightly larger 5/8" size.


I use the small ones. They have a lllllooootttt of stretch. Oh and they do not break easily the way the ones I got at a drug store did.

Bands


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

[

Thanks Sylvia. I will order some today. I tried looking in our two target stores and they didn't have it. Do I get the paste in the jar or the spray?

QUOTE=Sylie;2073136]Over the years I have used dozens of different products. Detanglers....some worked fairly well but left a residue, many had a chemical fragrance that made me sick, one smelled nice, worked fairly well, but caused both MiMi and Ray to scratch like crazy causing more tangles. Many people here have recommended Kinky Curly knot today...but nobody told me that it is pure, organic botanicals. It has a heavenly fragrance that doesn't irritate my sinuses, because it isn't nasty chemical perfume. A tiny dab distributed through her coat after a bath makes her hair soft and silky and curbs fly-aways. A tiny dab on a tangle makes the comb go through like magic. This is the BEST. Get some right now.

I have enjoyed CC Spectrum 10 shampoo and conditioner. It is very similar to the Matrix Sleek that I use for myself. But, the Matrix Sleek left MiMi looking, feeling and smelling like an angel. Three days after her bath she is simply a delight to cuddle.

So....Matrix Sleek shampoo and conditioner and Kinky Curly Knot Today.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Rocky's Mom said:


> [
> 
> Thanks Sylvia. I will order some today. I tried looking in our two target stores and they didn't have it. Do I get the paste in the jar or the spray?
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi, Dianne....nice to see you and the Rock Star. My KCKT is a pearly white liquid in a bottle...with pretty pink letters.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

aprilb said:


> Just want to say that I tried the PP H2O line and it did not work for me... PP makes a lot of wonderful products, though..



I agree, PP H20 did not work for me either, although I love PP grooming sprays. I can't use the H20 spray anymore because my niece was 'playing' with Lucy's coat while we were in NY last year and sprayed a buttload of it on her and i started feeling nauseous because it can get overpowering quickly. So now it's one of those 'association' type things - I smell it and feel sick!

I am going to try the Kinky Curly Knot - sounds like something I can definitely use! 

I still use Spectrum 10 as a 'staple' shampoo/conditioner and use #1 All Systems White Lightening too.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I really like CC Spectrum 10 and I still use Dove Go Fresh. I was not crazy about PP products. Stacy you will love Kinky Curly knot today:thumbsup:


----------



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

thank you lady's mom & sylie! appreciate it!


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Ok, so apparently all my shampoos need to go in the trash and I need to buy this Kinky Curl Knot. Too bad I read this AFTER buying 12 different shampoos....:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

italianna82 said:


> Ok, so apparently all my shampoos need to go in the trash and I need to buy this Kinky Curl Knot. Too bad I read this AFTER buying 12 different shampoos....:smilie_tischkante:


 Kinky Curly knot today is a leave in conditioner. You still need to shampoo and condition with your favorite products:thumbsup:


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

elly said:


> Kinky Curly knot today is a leave in conditioner. You still need to shampoo and condition with your favorite products:thumbsup:


OHHHH!!!! Well, now I feel like an airhead 
BUT, on the bright side...I can keep my 12 bottles of shampoo :thumbsup:


----------

